# 11 Mar Destin Bridge Report & FIsh ID Help



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Fished the Destin Bridge for a couple hours this afternoon with shrimp. Caught a couple of decent Sheepshead, a Filefish, some Slippery D**ks, a Black Sea Bass, and a mystery fish. Anyone know what it is? Eventually got crowded out by boats and called it a day. The boats caught a sheepshead or two here and there but it was relatively slow today.

Mystery Fish









Filefish


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I was there this morning and it was really slow. That fish looks smaller than the pin fish I was using.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

baby grouper of some sort


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

PM Corypheana, she'll know.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool catches! Belted sandfish, _Serranus subligarius,_same family as groupers and seabasses. That's about the biggest as they get!

http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater...des/marine-life-finfish/belted-sandfish-bass/

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Serranus-subligarius.html

Alex


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It is a Belted Sandfish. They are related to seabass and grouper but rarely exceed 6 inches


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

(I believe) The other is a Planehead Filefish 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filefish


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

is the filefish in the trigger fish family


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filefish


> Filefish are closely related to the triggerfish, pufferfish and trunkfish.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow cool catch man, don't see fish like that often.


----------

